# ssok ssok 쏙쏙



## sunako82

hi, I'm trying to translate a korean song but I don't understand some sentences:

내 귓가에 쏙쏙 달콤하게 tok tok
내 품 안에 쏙쏙 들어와줘 꼭꼭​
can somebody help me?


----------



## wide12

쏙쏙 describes a movement﻿ of a light object and it is also used for non visible objects.


----------



## Warp3

When 쏙쏙 (or 쑥쑥, I've seen it written both ways) is paired with 들어오다/들어가다 it means to "come all the way in" (with 들어오다) or "go / sink all the way in" (with 들어가다).


----------



## sunako82

Thanks for your replies.


----------

